# suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm



## behli (4. März 2012)

*suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Hallo,

nach dem ich schon 3 angeblich leise Lüfter ausprobiert habe ich mich entschlossen hiermal eine , wenn auch bestimmt dumme Frage zu stellen.

Ich habe einen i5 Rechner, aktiv gekühlt mit einer ATI Radeon 6670 Grafikkarte.
Als Gehäuse habe ich ein Zalman Gehäuse, das ist ziemlich luftdurchlässig.

Ich wollte mir jetzt einen leisen Seitenlüfter gönnen und habe einen 200 m CoolerMaster eingebaut.
Angeblich hat der nur 21 DB, aber das ist ein ganz schöner Radaubruder.
Selbst geregelt auf der untersten Stufe.

Dafür kühlt der ganz gut.

Gibt es auch wirklich leise Lüfter die einigermassen kühlen?
Kann mir da jemand einen empfehlen?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Wirklich leise 200er gibts leider nicht, die größten mit wirklich guter Qualität sind 140er.

Allerdings sind Seitenlüfter sowieso recht umstritten, wenn man nicht grad SLI betreibt sind die oft sogar Kontraproduktiv.


----------



## billythekitt (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Ich hab den von Xigmatek vorn drin aber mit einem 7V Adapter ist dieser auch erst erträglich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Also wenn man sie runter regelt wie ich auf 40%, dann hört man 200mm Lüfter nicht und ihc habe nen standard von corsair im Rechner


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. März 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich leise 200er gibts leider nicht, die größten mit wirklich guter Qualität sind 140er.
> 
> Allerdings sind Seitenlüfter sowieso recht umstritten, wenn man nicht grad SLI betreibt sind die oft sogar Kontraproduktiv.



Genau das, seh ich auch so, selbst bei gedrosselten 200ern wirst du früher oder später Probleme mit lagerschleif Geräuschen bekommen.


----------



## arcDaniel (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Gute 200mm Lüfter gibt es leider keine


----------



## lunar19 (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Jup, Silenttaugliche 200mm und größer sind auf dem Markt nicht vertreten. Welches Gehäuse von Zalman hast du denn? Vllt reicht einfach ein 140er oder so...


----------



## behli (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

Hi,

ich habe das Zalmann Z9.

Ich habe den Lüfter auch schon mal auf 5 V gefahren, da hat der Coolleistung mehr.

Also welcher 140 mm ist denn super leise?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## lunar19 (5. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*



behli schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe das Zalmann Z9.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, dann wird ich die Be Quiet nehmen, die sind sauleise und gut


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. März 2012)

Oder die Noiseblocker pk2


----------



## 45thFuchs (6. März 2012)

*AW: suche Lüfterempfehlung 200 mm*

180mm Silverstone/Phobya.
200er gehn auch extrem Silent,wenigstens ist ein Be quiet E8 Netzteil um einiges lauter sowohl im idle als in last.
Lagerschleifen hab ich auch nach 1,5jahren noch nicht trotz (fast) 24/7 betrieb.
(Idle 210RPM Games knapp 400RPM,OC+STRESSTESTS -500RPM ,Max 650RPM ,Egal bei welcher Last,das Netzteil ist immer der lauteste part)
Man sollte die dinger aber gut drosseln weil sie viel mehr Druck haben als die 25MM Bauhöhe,also schon bei 200-300 RPM mehr dampf machen als ein 120er bei 1200RPM hinbekommt,


----------

